# QV35DE crankshaft position sensor location



## Toddchuk (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm trying to find the elusive crankshaft position sensor on my 2002 Altima 3.5. The service manual says it's " The crankshaft position sensor (POS) is located on the cylinder block rear housing facing the gear teeth (cogs) of the signal plate at the end of the crankshaft." Well, I can't see it!

I've just spent an hour online looking and still...nothing useful. Can anyone give me a heads up? Is it below the starter? Hidden somewhere? Soe people mention using a mirror to see ti but you need to know where to look before a mirror is of any use.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Toddchuk (Mar 16, 2007)

FOUND IT!

In case anyone else is wondering, it on the front of the engine block UNDER the car right next to the transaxle fluid pan.


----------



## Toddchuk (Mar 16, 2007)

One more question: So the malfunction code is P0340 which is Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction. Does it make sense that this code would occur with a bad crank sensor, or am i on the wrong track?

I've googled it and I'm getting conflicting answers.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

BTW, the problem I'm having is the engine cranks for 4-5 seconds before it starts. Once it's running it seems to idle normally. Occasionally when I take my foot of the gas when driving the engine surges for a second.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Two different circuits. A malfunction with the crankshaft position sensor circuit would produce a P0335. Before replacing any sensor, examine the harness connector for any possible loose connection. If replacing the camshaft sensor, it's recommended to replace both the cam sensor and the crank sensor together. Nissan sells both sensors together as a kit; cheaper then buying them individually.


----------



## Toddchuk (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------

